# Car News - Rolls Royce Cullinan



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cullinan at a glance










•The most anticipated car of 2018 and, quite possibly, the most anticipated Rolls-Royce of all time.
•Named after the largest diamond ever discovered which now resides in the British Crown Jewels.









•An all-terrain high-bodied car that makes the idea of authentic, luxury off-road travel a reality for the first time. Luxury travel is now Effortless, Everywhere.









•Contemporary and functional design ensures Cullinan gains iconic status in the face of increasingly bland SUV designs.
•The first "three-box" car in the SUV-sector. Cullinan's rear partition wall creates a distinct environment for passengers, separated from the luggage compartment.



















•The most practical of Rolls-Royces. Cullinan is the most versatile, family oriented, fun-to-drive super-luxury SUV available today.
•The second new Rolls-Royce to sit on the all-new aluminium 'Architecture of Luxury', Cullinan is the most technologically advanced, and only purpose-built, luxury SUV in the world.
•Tested to destruction all over the planet, Cullinan is an incredibly capable off-roader that sees the development of the 'Magic Carpet Ride' for off-road enjoyment, without sacrificing any Rolls-Royce on-road behaviour.
•Cullinan offers a suite of Bespoke features developed specifically for the many various lifestyles of its owners including the Viewing Suite and the Recreation Module.
•The 6.75 litre twin-turbo V12 Rolls-Royce engine delivers 563bhp/420kW and 850Nm/627lb ft of torque to the all-new all-wheel drive, all-wheel steer system needed to overcome any challenge.
•A century-long pedigree of adventurous quests and campaigns successfully carried out across all terrains thanks to the luxury offered by a stout vehicle that was swift, stealthy and dependable. "A Rolls in the desert is above rubies" - T.E. Lawrence.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The worlds Poshest Taxi to my eyes,,,, ha ha ha Don't see it doing the forest trails of Wales or Scotland any time soon,,,,


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Derek Mc said:


> The worlds Poshest Taxi to my eyes,,,, ha ha ha Don't see it doing the forest trails of Wales or Scotland any time soon,,,,


That's exactly what I thought, the new London taxi, damn what the hell happened to Rolls Royce :doublesho that thing is poison to my eyes!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the hell is that? :doublesho a real mess to me, a RR should be just that, not a wanna be SUV.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

yuckety-yuck-yuck. Just wrong.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I rather like it actually. Certainly has presence amongst all the other SUVs trying to be sporty.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> I rather like it actually. Certainly has presence amongst all the other SUVs trying to be sporty.


I think its one of those cars you will need to see in the flesh but it will have a road presence that's for sure


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well this will be a great success for them, I spoke with the guy that was tasked with this project at the FOS a few years back. He was on the Bentley project and there it was trying to keep weight down, but rolls was all about opulence forget about the weight, that guy was great to chat about it all just at track side at FOS son enjoyed the chat as well.
great to take the kids to private school in Monaco or China, and that trip to Harrods:thumb:
The queen needs one as well, I think it will be a great edition to RR


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like a volvo, not keen. Wouldn't say no to a free one though


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> The worlds Poshest Taxi to my eyes,,,, ha ha ha Don't see it doing the forest trails of Wales or Scotland any time soon,,,,


There's a Bentayga regularly seenin my local Waitrose car park, normally sporting some Brecon Beacons mud.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Naming it after the worlds biggest turd as opposed to diamond would have been more fitting. Truly ugly thing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Bloody awful


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

What an absolute mess that is! Just because everyone else is getting into the 4x4 market :wall:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I was behind a Bentayga in traffic a little while back and was amazed how "Bentley" looking they'd achived with the design (no I'm not talking Continental here!)

I suspect this will look very RR in the flesh which is not a bad thing as that's what it is

Not my bag but appreciate the marque


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

That is ugly !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What the heck - nope not for me...

Will sell well over in Arab states etc I suspect as I think this is probably where the main market is...


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm not into SUV's - it does nothing for me but I've seen plenty of uglier SUV's than that. I'm not saying it looks good but just don't think it's as bad as most are making out.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear lord though the Bentley suv was ugly but that has fallen outta the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

RR have looked unbelievably ugly ever since they became BMWs. Worst thing that could ever have happened to an old respected marque.
At least Bentley have retained a more discreet dignified appearance under German ownership whereas the RR is simply a crass in your face monstrosity aimed fair and squarely at the tea towel heads.


----------

